# Lightning Storm



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

"His lightnings lit up the world; The earth saw and trembled."

We had a good little storm pop up last night. I bagged up my camera and drove out to a field to capture it. I don't know how you can witness a good storm and not fear the God who made it.






















You can see the whole storm here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/brandonmacmorgan/

It was terrifying, beautiful, and jaw-dropping. I've been in awe all day from it. Just thought I would share it with ya'll


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 1, 2014)

So beautiful! Thank you for posting!

I can't wait for our first good thunderstorm up here. I just got an intervalometer to do some time-lapse photography during storms.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome! I'm hoping to do some time lapse too


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd be real curious to know what lens/settings you used for your thunderstorm photos.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

sure. I shoot in bulb mode and open the shutter until I see the flash and immediately close it - except for the last image where I left it open so that several strikes hit the sensor. So the shutter speed doesn't matter for the most part, but here are the settings.

image 1&2 Nikon 50mm (f1.4) @f2 7seconds and 11seconds 
image 3 - Nikon 35mm (f.20) @f8, 7 seconds
image 4 - Nikon 55-200mm f4-5.6G @ 66mm, f11, 150 seconds

If you pull the photos up on flickr, you can see all the exif data for any of them. If the lens isn't listed, that means I shot it with the 50mm. It's a really old non-cpu lens that I picked up as junk. The aperture blades were rusted so I knocked them out and replaced them with a fixed plastic disc. I'm guessing its about f2.0.

I would love to see your time lapse shots when you do them. Photography is a new found hobby of mine, and I love sharing notes and being inspired by others' shots.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 1, 2014)

What fantastic lightening pictures! Love them. We had a huge storm event a while ago where I live. We woke up with the whole house shaking and the bed was even shaking about. The sound was one giant rumble that we thought was an earthquake. There was no break between the sound and it lasted for almost 5 minutes. I looked out the window expecting to see houses and buildings falling down. The sky was lit up but no flashes. Im guessing there were hundreds of lightening strikes going off non stop all that time. People in the town all thought it was an earthquake and we were done for. A few weeks later we had another event where the lightening was going sideways across the sky in huge streaks. Very few downward, mostly, 90%, sideways. Amazing. Thanks for sharing those amazing pictures.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow that sounds intense Brett! I've been in few storms that made me think the end had come. lol. It's an amazing power on display.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2014)

What beautiful photographs!


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 1, 2014)

Ill be honest Brandon, for a couple of minutes I did think the end had come, seriously "the end". For almost a minute I thought "am I right for this moment?" Later on I thought, if that's how you feel from a storm what's it going to be like when it is actually "the end" and you face the Lord in His presence? I mean, these storms that put fear into you/me are just tiny moments in time, fleeting things, nothing compared to God. My wife says that lightening storms always remind her of the power of God.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 1, 2014)

Checked out your flicker pics, some nice/good pictures there, hmm the pigs feet being stitched though...reminded me of an op I had on my wrist and the surgeon asked if I wanted to be fully knocked out or just my arm? I opted for just my arm. I wished I had gone for the fully knocked out when after I looked across and saw my wrist open, a few inches, and then again them stitching it back up...I nearly passed out. What a wus.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

Right on Brett. 
Thanks Ruben.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 1, 2014)

lol Yeah I couldn't handle a local anesthetic. Too much for me! those pig's feet stank!


----------

